

The Firedrake (China's national radio jammer) - chrissnell
http://www.satdirectory.com/firedrake.html

======
chrissnell
Since the SatDirectory audio downloads page is now a bunch of broken iCloud
links, here's a full digital version of the Firedrake:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHsSyfj6uEg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHsSyfj6uEg)

